
Safari to snub new security certs valid for more than 13 months - tobltobs
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/20/apple_shorter_cert_lifetime/
======
tobltobs
Trying to find something from Apple, but only can find
[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT210176](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT210176) which talks about 825 days.

Here is another one with some more meat then the register article:
[https://www.cbronline.com/news/apple-
tls](https://www.cbronline.com/news/apple-tls)

Another one: [https://www.thesslstore.com/blog/ssl-certificate-validity-
wi...](https://www.thesslstore.com/blog/ssl-certificate-validity-will-be-
limited-to-one-year-by-apples-safari-browser/)

> Apple announced their unilateral decision at a face-to-face meeting of the
> CA/Browser Forum (CA/B Forum) on Feb. 19, which is the industry standards
> group that consists primarily of certificate authorities and several of the
> major browsers.

> While there’s been no formal posting anywhere that we’ve found by Apple
> about this change, we were able to verify this information with some of our
> CA partners who were in the meeting.

